# Parleys 4th of July



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone know if Parleys range is going to be open this Friday? I know it is a holliday and wasn't sure if they would be open....anyone that knows anything, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

How bad are their targets this year?? Still lots of pass through and arrow destruction possibility? Looking for shooting something other than flat ground 3D since we're closed Friday here too. Speaking of which, shot a group today 5/6 arrows at 40 yards in a clump you could cover with a baseball. I was ecstatic!! But... I realize, this is flat ground (and doing it more than once would be nice) and I want to branch out a little more. Oh... and went to shooting FMJ's with Blazers... ****, I love em. Anyway, answers on the target quality would be appreciated. Once I get my 90 day review here, I'll be able to get a target and do my own thing but for now, I want to find somewhere decent to shoot that'll offer a different/real look.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

where are you working? 

Anyway, the targets this year are really decent. They switched to a new foam that seems to hold up really well. I do believe however that I did have a pass through on one target. I pulled out my binoculars and couldn't see where my arrow was so I kept shooting it and when I went up to get my arrows (I ran out) they were all stuck behind the target laying on the ground. It's not a perfect science and understand those targets get hit hard. I enjoy shooting up there and believe it is great practice. HINT: it seems that all the targets are at 35-40 yrds. That is great on your grouping. Just keep practicing!


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

yup it will be open same as normal, hope to see you up there again UZ-A-BOW


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I work at Easton. You ever want to come shoot, give me a holler. They have a treestand platform thats pretty sweet... something different anyway, targets out to 60 yards and there is a deer somebody has set up in the far corner that can be 90 if you stand in the opposite corner. Guy set it up just for fun, shooting it with ACC's. I don't shoot that... way too far for me, even though the fence is solid in that corner and would stop any misses I might have. 

Anyway, thats cool about the targets up there... I talked to the wife and we may run up and check it out. 35-40 yards on most shots huh?? That sounds like a fun little place. Didnd't somebody say there were three different courses or something? Pass throughs wouldn't be too terrible, but blowing through and losing arrows isn't much fun. I remember guys talking about that last year. When are you going up?? Maybe we could meet up and shoot? Is it that place that has an elk set up that you can see from I-80? My wife always gets all excited because she thinks she's seeing critters from the road. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Riley, Why are you worried about losing/breaking arrows? Don't you get all you want at employee pricing? Sheesh, if you aint losin and breaking a few you aint havin any fun... :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Riley, Why are you worried about losing/breaking arrows? Don't you get all you want at employee pricing? Sheesh, if you aint losin and breaking a few you aint havin any fun... :wink:


I can get a few... but I don't want to get too out of control and I like taking care of my gear. I am totally down with having a good time but try to control what I can so having a good time doesn't turn into needless waste.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Pheeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know hours on the place, prices to shoot? Am thinking about stopping by on a drive with my wife this weekend. What is the actual name of it?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It costs $10.

Chicks and kids shoot for free. A very good value. Plus they have dinner for you as well. Usually 4-5 bucks gets you a big plate full of yummy food and a drink. They have 4 courses set up with 10-15 targets on each course. All the targets are in great shape and are at different unmarked and marked yardages. (I usually sneak up on most of em anyway) There is a playground for the kids with a big slide and the skeeters are under control. Plus, the temp is about 20 degrees cooler than the valley. Makes a great Friday night getaway.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys, is it just a Friday night shoot?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Hey guys, is it just a Friday night shoot?


Yes you can only shoot it on friday nights.


----------

